# Harvey Normans



## paddyc (16 Sep 2005)

My gf and I bought a suite of furniture in HN's back at the end of January and the only we could get them to hold it was to pay the full amount upfront ...we also took out their insurance incase we "accidently" damaged it and wanted a new suite as it was only a couple of hundred for 5 years cover.

Our place was supposed to be ready in March but we had arranged delivery for mid May as we figured it wouldn't be ready by then, which it wasn't

The delivery has been put back a few times and is now due on the 19th, we are hopefully signing contracts early next week (so much for March) but need to get an alarm in before anything is delivered so I've just rang HN's to put the delivery back a couple of weeks.

HN's have no told me they don't have the suite, its a discontinued line and was either damaged in the warehouse or sold to somebody else! They have said we can come up and get another suite but I know we should be entitled to a full refund but they have had the full purchases price from us for 8 months would I also be entitled to interest on that too ?


----------



## podgerodge (16 Sep 2005)

I doubt you will be able to get into interest owing conversations with them. What I would do is say I want a full refund, or if they still want my business after all their mess up's give me a goodwill gesture of an extra 100 euro or so - which effectively would be interest on it.  if they want your business they should give you something or give a discount .  If they don't take your refund and let them know you'll be telling a few thousand Ask about money mates all about their service.


----------



## stuart (16 Sep 2005)

The margins seem to be pretty good in HARVEY NOOORRMMMANNS

And they can be generous with their discount when pushed

Pick something out before you talk to someone in there (I would be looking at 10-30% more than you paid)
I would then make a song and dance about it to a manger, no point wasting your time with a sales assistant
Make out you had your heart set on that suite

And then when they ask what they can do to help you
Let them know and ask for it, politely maybe
Make them have to say "NO", after all the hassle you've had to gone through or give it to you

stuart@buyingtolet.ie


----------



## Ash (16 Sep 2005)

I haven't ever bought any large item in Harvey Norman's so have no personal experience of their discount policy, etc.  Personally I thought their stock over priced. 
However, this week I heard a story of someone asking for a discount on a suite they intended to buy, valued at a couple of thousand and been given a blank refusal even from the manager.  Harvey Norman's lost the sale, and of course gained some negative word-of-mouth bad publicity in the process.


----------



## Lemurz (16 Sep 2005)

10% discount on furniture available to all here......

http://www.financialgroupservices.com/html/harveynorman_index.htm


----------



## Guest127 (17 Sep 2005)

I know personally that HN will take an offer on the likes of a tv if you make a serious offer. ( dundalk store anyway) so dont stick to the price asked.


----------



## Eurofan (17 Sep 2005)

Indeed the swords store is the same, bought a tv from them last Christmas and bargained hard. Once i had a deal and was about to hand over the readies i threw in "you're including the stand with too aren't you?"  (they did btw  )

Doubt I'd buy from them again mind you, the prices are usually a good deal higher than elsewhere.


----------



## paddyc (17 Sep 2005)

Well we went there today, they said we should never have been told that they would hold it for more that 4 weeks.

We picked out another suite that costs more than the one we had bought but is nicer and got a 25% discount without much hastle....we do have to wait 6 - 8 weeks for delivery though which is quite annoying but can't be helped.


----------



## stuart (17 Sep 2005)

Nice to hear


----------

